# New Chairs



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

We wanted recliners for our camper, but couldn't find anything that would fit and wouldn't cost a fortune. Then, my DW thought about the chairs that you find in nurseries. We went to the infants section of Wally World and found these! They were just under $150.00 each. Shipping to Wally World is only 97 cents. Yup. They were made in China, but they seem well made and are comfortable. Best of all, the foot rest can be strapped down on the chair and the slide will clear the chair when closed.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmmm...I wondered where that URL went to! It got stuck to the subject and I can't figure out how to edit it out of there. Anyway, these chairs were a great option for us since RV recliners would have cost 3 to 4 times as much!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

VERY NICE! That would have been my choice, too! Glider AND recliner. I actually want chairs like them for the house!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and they are great for rocking grand babies!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> and they are great for rocking grand babies!


....and puppies and kittens and pigeons and beer bottles and... OK. I'll stop now


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Where is the cord for the built in massage??


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Where is the cord for the built in massage??


Hmmmm...I knew something was missing. I guess I'll just have to get my better half to do that!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think that's a mod even I could tackle! They really look great!


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Great idea!
Thank you for sharing this. 
We have been talking about makiing a change as well, however did not to what until now.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Holmes On The Road said:


> Great idea!
> Thank you for sharing this.
> We have been talking about makiing a change as well, however did not to what until now.


You can probably try them out in your local WM. That's what we did. They pulled down off of a 5 foot high shelf and we sat in it for quite a while to be sure. Then, I went home and ordered 2 of them on the internet.


----------

